# La Forma ed il Contenuto (De Fellatio, cap. 2)



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Il sesso è un insieme di sensazioni fisiche e di emozioni che interagiscono tra loro provocandosi a vicenda. La “miscela”, però, tende a variare con l’età e l’esperienza, per cui se da giovani a volte anche solo il pensiero può bastare per aver bisogno di mutande di ricambio, da più anziani è solitamente necessaria al contrario una certa ricercatezza anche nella sollecitazione fisica perché lo stato eccitativo permanga e porti alla piena soddisfazione.Un ragazzo spara cartucce a raffica, un uomo le centellina, e non è sempre solo un calo della potenza fisica, ma proprio un più raffinato gusto dell’atto sessuale.

Lo sapete tutte, vero, come è fatto un uccello?
Ok, allora saprete che la parte più sensibile è quella intorno al glande, ed in particolare la parte superiore, quella per intenderci opposta al frenulo. Tutto il pisello è molto sensibile, ma il contorno del glande è quella parte che se sollecitata nel modo sbagliato può portare tanto ad una eccitazione estrema quanto al totale default.
Affrontare la pratica del pompelmo allorché l’ometto è mostruosamente eccitato richiede poco impegno: basta evitare i morsi, almeno quelli più forti e a volte manco quelli. Il resto in qualsiasi modo lo di pratichi porterà comunque al risultato. Questo, però, solo se il risultato voluto si risolve nella mera eiaculazione. Se si vuole ottenere reale sudditanza incondizionata da partedell’uomo è necessario che la donna elabori e pratichi precise tattiche.

……sempreché non si parli di quei casi che paiono buttare alle ortiche migliaia di anni di evoluzione. In quel caso la classica bistecca incastrata nel calorifero rimane il massimo dell’erotismo.


Qui ci poniamo il problema di mettere a confronto la forma col contenuto, nel caso specifico la bocca (la forma)  col pisello (il contenuto).

Il pisello si è biologicamente evoluto per trovare nella patatina il suo ambiente ideale. La conformazione del glande in particolare è destinata a ricevere ed offrire il massimo del contatto possibile con le pareti interne della patata.
Ricreare questo ambiente nella bocca richiede una particolare attenzione per diversi motivi, e vien da pensare in un primo momento che questo sia necessario o comunque utile. Vedremo in seguito che si tratta solo di un punto di partenza con un’infinità di variabili e di applicazioni cui solo la fantasia e la sensibilità di ognuna può mettere limite.

Cominciamo con la penetrazione: 
I lpisello apprezza solitamente il momento della penetrazione. La sensazione provata in presenza di adeguata lubrificazione è qualcosa di irrinunciabile per il maschio. Ecco che con la bocca questa particolare forma di sollecitazione può tanto mancare del tutto quanto essere amplificata e modulata con infinite varianti rese possibili dalla notevole mobilità delle labbra.
Si parla anche di totale assenza di sollecitazione perché comunque tutti gli elementi che stiamo ponendo in gioco hanno sempre e in ogni caso, se attentamente sfruttati, la loro valenza erotizzante per il maschio. Non vi è nulla nel sesso che sia veramente del tutto vietato o comunque del tutto negativo. Ogni cosa può funzionare, e la difficoltà consiste nel giusto dosaggio a seconda non solo del soggetto ma pure della particolare situazione contingente. Non pensiate mai “no, questo non si fa”. Sarebbe un partire già prevenute, rischiando di perdere magari qualcosa di prezioso.
L’assenza quindi della sensazione di penetrazione nella bocca è uno di questi particolari.Se in alcuni casi l’uomo sente il bisogno della sensazione di penetrazione, in altri può essere letteralmente galvanizzato dal sentire improvvisamente il calore della bocca su quasi tutta la lunghezza dell’uccello allorché questo è stato accolto a bocca spalancata e poi chiusa quasi fosse una “trappola”. Siinnescano in questo momento numerosi altri effetti: 

- allorché la bocca si chiude, probabilmente i denti cominciano ad entrare in contatto col pisello.
-  questo arriva a toccare il palato
- al di sotto la lingua comincia ad avvolgerlo
- se la penetrazione è sufficientemente profonda, il glande arriva ad avvertire la strettoia della gola

Compito della donna in questo momento è prevalentemente l’”ascolto”. L’uomo non riesce ad offrire alla donna segnali davvero chiari ed incontrovertibili dell’apprezzamento o meno di un singolo particolare salvo che questo non sia tanto efficace o tanto demotivante da rendere evidente la cosa senza bisogno di spiegazioni. Sensibilità, a questo punto, come un musicista dosa ogni singola nota in termini di tempo, tocco e durata la donna dovrà gestire le diverse parti della propria bocca in funzione della “sinfonia” che vorrà suonare e delle caratteristiche dello “strumento” a disposizione.
A fare da ambientazione a tutto questo vi è la condizione psicologico/emotiva dei due partners. Se il gioco, ad esempio, vedesse in quel momento la donna prevalere sull’uomo, ecco che il tipo di penetrazione appena descritto potrebbe esserne il suggello: come già proposto poco sopra, la bocca diventa una “trappola”,e l’uomo ne diviene prigioniero.

Perdonatemi una pausa: ho diverse cose da fare in casa tra cui stirare, e se non lo faccio mia moglie altro che pompino mi fa: mi inchiappetta! 
Al più presto il seguito, sempre che stiate apprezzando la mia umile opera.


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

vabbè ste cose le sapevo già.... passiamo oltre....:mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy, Mon ripassa i fondamentali per Tebe... un po' di pazienza...


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

uff...vabbè ma io mica sono scarsa come lei...vabbè avvisatemi quando la cosa si fa interessante


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2641 ha detto:
			
		

> uff...vabbè ma io mica sono scarsa come lei...vabbè avvisatemi quando la cosa si fa interessante



Mmmm, ed il bello è che qui ti ci ho invitata io!

'Onza 














:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2641 ha detto:
			
		

> uff...vabbè ma io mica sono scarsa come lei...vabbè avvisatemi quando la cosa si fa interessante


Ok, ti avviso io quando siamo al corso avanzato...


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2643 ha detto:
			
		

> Mmmm, ed il bello è che qui ti ci ho invitata io!
> 
> 'Onza
> 
> ...


:bacio:


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2644 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok, ti avviso io quando siamo al corso avanzato...


grazie cara


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Non credo vi sarà nulla di particolarmente "interessante". 
Si tratta di un'analisi dell'atto e di un confronto, se voluto, con chi pratica.
Io, ripeto, non ho nulla da insegnare, anzi, al contrario ho da imparare (non che debba mettermi in attività, intendiamoci!), quindi comincio come in tutto dall'ABC, o meglio dalla sezione di ogni particolare per rendere ognuno di questi evidente e possibilmente collegarlo col resto a creare in questo modo una visione d'insieme che non sia resa troppo sfocata e grossolana da troppe cose che vengano date per scontate.
Il resto, mie care, mi sa che ce lo dovrete mettere voi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2647 ha detto:
			
		

> Non credo vi sarà nulla di particolarmente "interessante".
> Si tratta di un'analisi dell'atto e di un confronto, se voluto, con chi pratica.
> Io, ripeto, non ho nulla da insegnare, anzi, al contrario ho da imparare (non che debba mettermi in attività, intendiamoci!), quindi comincio come in tutto dall'ABC, o meglio dalla sezione di ogni particolare per rendere ognuno di questi evidente e possibilmente collegarlo col resto a creare in questo modo una visione d'insieme che non sia resa troppo sfocata e grossolana da troppe cose che vengano date per scontate.
> Il resto, mie care, mi sa che ce lo dovrete mettere voi.


guarda che di 'sti tempi, ogni arte va messa da parte... Comunque, a parte gli scherzi, può essere un confronto tra parte attiva e parte passiva. Dalla parte 'passiva' (si spera non a lungo:mrgreen sarebbe interessante avere ad esempio il vademecum del 'ciò che non si dovrebbe mai fare' oppure 'ciò che sarebbe veramente bello si facesse'. Senza fare i fenomeni, qualcosa da imparare c'è sempre.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2640 ha detto:
			
		

> Simy, Mon ripassa i fondamentali per Tebe... un po' di pazienza...


Infatti. Sto prendendo appunti. E che cazzo. Un pò di pazienza no? Son ripetente!


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2648 ha detto:
			
		

> guarda che di 'sti tempi, ogni arte va messa da parte... Comunque, a parte gli scherzi, può essere un confronto tra parte attiva e parte passiva. Dalla parte 'passiva' (si spera non a lungo:mrgreen sarebbe interessante avere ad esempio il vademecum del *'ciò che non si dovrebbe mai fare' oppure 'ciò che sarebbe veramente bello si facesse'*. Senza fare i fenomeni, qualcosa da imparare c'è sempre.


ESATTO! 
per il resto non mi reputo un fenomeno....ma i maschietti apprezzano parecchio....


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2649 ha detto:
			
		

> Infatti. Sto prendendo appunti. E che cazzo. Un pò di pazienza no? Son ripetente!


si si sono paziente...tranquilla....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2648 ha detto:
			
		

> guarda che di 'sti tempi, ogni arte va messa da parte... Comunque, a parte gli scherzi, può essere un confronto tra parte attiva e parte passiva. Dalla parte 'passiva' (si spera non a lungo:mrgreen sarebbe interessante avere ad esempio il vademecum del 'ciò che non si dovrebbe mai fare' oppure 'ciò che sarebbe veramente bello si facesse'. Senza fare i fenomeni, qualcosa da imparare c'è sempre.


In realtà quello di cui mi sono reso conto nel corso degli anni, più parlando con la gente che praticando (la mia signora non supererebbe nemmeno l'esame di ammissione alle elementari della fellatio, ma più per svogliatezza che per altro) è che non c'è davvero nulla, ma proprio nulla che "non si dovrebbe mai fare", e nulla che sia consigliabile in senso assoluto. Scherzi a parte, ritengo che la pratica del sesso "consapevole", quindi al di là del semplice scaricamento ormonale, sia quanto di più simile all'arte si possa immaginare.
E' espressione fisica in tutti i suoi aspetti: Va dall'arte figurativa, rappresentabile ad esempio dall'abbigliamento, dall'ambientazione; alla danza che si esprime nei movimenti e nei tempi; alla musica che si esprime in parole, rumori e suoni.
E' espressione emotiva e culturale: Va dal teatro che vede i differenti ruoli interpretati dai partners, alla narrativa che disegna lo svolgersi dei momenti, alla saggistica che rende consapevoli del proprio essere e del proprio agire.


----------



## darkside (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2649 ha detto:
			
		

> Infatti. Sto prendendo appunti. E che cazzo. Un pò di pazienza no? Son ripetente!


ecco perchè non mi piacciono i corsi collettivi..... c'è sempre qualcuno che ti fa perdere tempo:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2654 ha detto:
			
		

> ecco perchè non mi piacciono i corsi collettivi..... c'è sempre qualcuno che ti fa perdere tempo:rotfl::rotfl:



Lei piuttosto, signorina, ha la giustificazione per il ritardo?!


----------



## Cattivik (23 Maggio 2012)

Mi scusi Mons...

Ma proprio non ce la faccio a leggere sto panegirico...


Mi sembra quando ho tra le mani un nuovo "giocattolino" elettronico...

Libretto istruzioni??? Che è!!!

Cattivik

P.S. Ma poi fai anche la versione in inglese tedesco cinese suomi o giù di lì?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2658 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi scusi Mons...
> 
> Ma proprio non ce la faccio a leggere sto panegirico...
> 
> ...


Dedicati pure alla tua bistecca, ma guarda che adesso i caloriferi sono freddi! :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2653 ha detto:
			
		

> In realtà quello di cui mi sono reso conto nel corso degli anni, più parlando con la gente che praticando (la mia signora non supererebbe nemmeno l'esame di ammissione alle elementari della fellatio, ma più per svogliatezza che per altro) è che non c'è davvero nulla, ma proprio nulla che "non si dovrebbe mai fare", e nulla che sia consigliabile in senso assoluto. Scherzi a parte, ritengo che la pratica del sesso "consapevole", quindi al di là del semplice scaricamento ormonale, sia quanto di più simile all'arte si possa immaginare.
> E' espressione fisica in tutti i suoi aspetti: Va dall'arte figurativa, rappresentabile ad esempio dall'abbigliamento, dall'ambientazione; alla danza che si esprime nei movimenti e nei tempi; alla musica che si esprime in parole, rumori e suoni.
> E' espressione emotiva e culturale: Va dal teatro che vede i differenti ruoli interpretati dai partners, alla narrativa che disegna lo svolgersi dei momenti, alla saggistica che rende consapevoli del proprio essere e del proprio agire.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo, ma stai restando un po' sul vago. Per Tebe: in certi momenti non si ride, ma soprattutto... non si starnutisce.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2662 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono assolutamente d'accordo, ma stai restando un po' sul vago. Per Tebe: in certi momenti non si ride, ma soprattutto...* non si starnutisce*.


:rotfl:Sto morendo! :unhappy::rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2659 ha detto:
			
		

> Dedicati pure alla tua bistecca, ma guarda che adesso i caloriferi sono freddi! :mrgreen::rotfl:


Pensa te che a casa non ho i termosifoni...

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2664 ha detto:
			
		

> Pensa te che a casa non ho i termosifoni...
> 
> Cattivik


Allora la bistecca falla saltare un po' alla griglia, ma mi raccomando, non metterci sale e pepe! :mrgreen:

E non cuocerla troppo, altrimenti "al sangue" lo diventa qualcos'altro......:rotfl:


----------



## darkside (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2657 ha detto:
			
		

> Lei piuttosto, signorina, ha la giustificazione per il ritardo?!


ero a fare delle prove.......


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2667 ha detto:
			
		

> ero a fare delle prove.......


Ottimo, ma le ore di laboratorio saranno più avanti e saranno seguite da assistenti di laboratorio autorizzati. Apprezzo il suo impegno, ma la prossima volta segua le lezioni regolari


----------



## darkside (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2668 ha detto:
			
		

> Ottimo, ma le ore di laboratorio saranno più avanti e saranno seguite da assistenti di laboratorio autorizzati. Apprezzo il suo impegno, ma la prossima volta segua le lezioni regolari


non posso mica aspettare le lezioni io!!!!
 non sono una perditempo:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2670 ha detto:
			
		

> non posso mica aspettare le lezioni io!!!!
> non sono una perditempo:mrgreen:



MMmmm, si, vedo qui che si è iscritta come privatista. 
Bene, faccia pure, ma si ricordi che deve essere seguita da qualcuno che abbia conseguito la patente da almeno due anni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2670 ha detto:
			
		

> non posso mica aspettare le lezioni io!!!!
> non sono una perditempo:mrgreen:


La differenza tra un virtuoso e un dilettante... è l'impegno.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2672 ha detto:
			
		

> La differenza tra un virtuoso e un dilettante... è l'impegno.


La differenza la verificheremo agli esami :mrgreen:


----------



## darkside (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2671 ha detto:
			
		

> MMmmm, si, vedo qui che si è iscritta come privatista.
> Bene, faccia pure, ma si ricordi che deve essere seguita da qualcuno che abbia conseguito la patente da almeno due anni.


visto che al momento non ci sono lezione perchè è solo un corso teorico in attesa delle lezioni di pratica   seguo delle lezioni private giusto per non perdere del tempo.
sbaglio?:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2674 ha detto:
			
		

> visto che al momento non ci sono lezione perchè è solo un corso teorico in attesa delle lezioni di pratica   seguo delle lezioni private giusto per non perdere del tempo.
> sbaglio?:mrgreen:


Si, vabbè ragazza mia, ma se si perde la teoria, che fa? Improvvisa? E allora va tutto a ramengo!
Senta, io sto tentando di facilitarla ma sei deve metterci del suo! Segua pure delle lezioni pratiche privatamente, ma mi raccomando non trascuri la teoria!
Il lavoro che stiamo tentando di fare in questa sede è proprio evitare i danni di una grossolana improvvisazione. Daccordo che "fa più la pratica che la grammatica", ma un minimo di basi!

Si ricordi che agli esami non ci saranno scusanti!


----------



## darkside (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2675 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, vabbè ragazza mia, ma se si perde la teoria, che fa? Improvvisa? E allora va tutto a ramengo!
> Senta, io sto tentando di facilitarla ma sei deve metterci del suo! Segua pure delle lezioni pratiche privatamente, ma mi raccomando non trascuri la teoria!
> Il lavoro che stiamo tentando di fare in questa sede è proprio evitare i danni di una grossolana improvvisazione. Daccordo che "fa più la pratica che la grammatica", ma un minimo di basi!
> 
> Si ricordi che agli esami non ci saranno scusanti!



tu stesso dici che non bisogna pensare di sbagliare ma fare ciò che in quel momento ci vien voglia di fare....:mrgreen:

e poi ricorda io sono una musicista:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2666 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora la bistecca falla saltare un po' alla griglia, ma mi raccomando, non metterci sale e pepe! :mrgreen:
> 
> E non cuocerla troppo, *altrimenti "al sangue" lo diventa qualcos'altro.*.....:rotfl:


Giuro che non ho soffocottato Cattivik!
Quindi il sangue non è colpa mia!


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2670 ha detto:
			
		

> non posso mica aspettare le lezioni io!!!!
> non sono una perditempo:mrgreen:


la solita secchiona del cazzo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2680 ha detto:
			
		

> la solita secchiona del cazzo


A parte che "secchiona del cazzo" in questo ambito è quanto di più appropriato, lei alla fine sta solo tentando di bruciare le tappe. 
Se va avanti così rischia solo di finire come il "Trota".


----------



## darkside (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2680 ha detto:
			
		

> la solita *secchiona del cazzo*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
si è vero sono una secchiona del cazzo:rotfl::rotfl:
vuoi che ti spieghi qualcosina visto che sei un po carente in materia..?:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2686 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> si è vero sono una secchiona del cazzo:rotfl::rotfl:
> vuoi che ti spieghi qualcosina visto che sei un po carente in materia..?:rotfl:


Bene ragazzi, fate silenzio che ora Dark ci spiega qualcosa di interessante. Prendete appunti che poi ne parliamo insime 

(te la sei cercata Dark, mo' non puoi tirarti indietro......:mrgreen


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2686 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> si è vero sono una secchiona del cazzo:rotfl::rotfl:
> *vuoi che ti spieghi qualcosina visto che sei un po carente in materia..*?:rotfl:


Si infatti!!!
Spiega un pò!


----------



## darkside (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2687 ha detto:
			
		

> Bene ragazzi, fate silenzio che ora Dark ci spiega qualcosa di interessante. Prendete appunti che poi ne parliamo insime
> 
> (te la sei cercata Dark, mo' non puoi tirarti indietro......:mrgreen


adesso  mi volete come insegnante????
io però sono più per il pratico che il teorico.... come si fa?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2700 ha detto:
			
		

> adesso mi volete come insegnante????
> io però sono più per il pratico che il teorico.... come si fa?:mrgreen:


Dietro la tecnica c'è sempre la teoria, prepara una presentazione. Occhio però a quello che dici, c'è chi ha il marchio IGT.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2700 ha detto:
			
		

> adesso  mi volete come insegnante????
> io però sono più per il pratico che il teorico.... come si fa?:mrgreen:


Non bluffare.
Ti sei offerta tu, e ti sei offerta di dare dritte ad una donna, non ad un uomo, pertanto la questione "pratica" è solo una scusa. 

Datti da fare e prepara una lezione come si deve! :incazzato:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2703 ha detto:
			
		

> Dietro la tecnica c'è sempre la teoria, prepara una presentazione. Occhio però a quello che dici, c'è chi ha il marchio IGT.


Vorrebbe gentilmente spiegare l'acronimo a tutti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2707 ha detto:
			
		

> Vorrebbe gentilmente spiegare l'acronimo a tutti?


Indicazione Geografica Tipica. Chiedi a Lothar.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2708 ha detto:
			
		

> Indicazione Geografica Tipica. Chiedi a Lothar.


Pensavo qualcosa di diverso. Va bene così, grazie


----------



## Cattivik (23 Maggio 2012)

Ora turno il Cattivik di sempre...

Oggi Ci ho pensato... E mentre una donna si dedica al sottoscritto nella suprema arte qui descritta.... La cosa più importante che mi fa andare fuori di senno... È il suo sguardo....

Potrebbe anche essere laureata a pieni voti nell'arte qui descritta... Ma se non mi guardasse con lo sgurado giusto... Il pacere sarebbe solo a metà.

Cattivik

P.S. Ma la bistecca che ne faccio...mla rimetto in freezer?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2722 ha detto:
			
		

> Ora turno il Cattivik di sempre...
> 
> Oggi Ci ho pensato... E mentre una donna si dedica al sottoscritto nella suprema arte qui descritta.... La cosa più importante che mi fa andare fuori di senno... È il suo sguardo....
> 
> ...



Dipende da che sguardo ti ha lanciato.........


----------



## Cattivik (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2725 ha detto:
			
		

> Dipende da che sguardo ti ha lanciato.........


A te caro mio lascio immaginare....

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2727 ha detto:
			
		

> A te caro mio lascio immaginare....
> 
> Cattivik


Sei troppo sensibile, so che non l'abbandonerai al freddo


----------



## Cattivik (24 Maggio 2012)

Sai Mons ci ho pensato ancora... ed ho capito perchè non sono un grande estimatore del 69... appunto perchè manca il contatto visivo....

Cattivik

P.S. Certo che tra ieri e questa mattina.... che pensieri "profondi"....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2733 ha detto:
			
		

> Sai Mons ci ho pensato ancora... ed ho capito perchè non sono un grande estimatore del 69... appunto perchè manca il contatto visivo....
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Certo che tra ieri e questa mattina.... che pensieri "profondi"....


Non sforzarti troppo Catty, non vorrei ti facesse male! :mrgreen:. Ma hai comunque toccato un altro dei mille particolari della fallatio: il contatto visivo.

Oggi mi devo dedicare ad altre attività (sto cazzeggiando un po' troppo e combino nulla), quindi mi prendo pausa dalle "lezioni". Spero che nel frattempo le ragazze  si impegnino  a partecipare un po' più attivamente, altrimenti mi sentirei un pochino demotivato a continuare. Non voglio farensolo un monologo sul pompino!


----------



## Cattivik (24 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2734 ha detto:
			
		

> Non sforzarti troppo Catty, non vorrei ti facesse male! :mrgreen:. Ma hai comunque toccato un altro dei mille particolari della fallatio: il contatto visivo.
> 
> Oggi mi devo dedicare ad altre attività (sto cazzeggiando un po' troppo e combino nulla), quindi mi prendo pausa dalle "lezioni". Spero che nel frattempo le ragazze si impegnino a partecipare un po' più attivamente, altrimenti mi sentirei un pochino demotivato a continuare. Non voglio farensolo un monologo sul pompino!


Vai pure ti sostituisco io... che lezione c'è in programma oggi?

Oh che sfortuna... c'è la prova pratica... se proprio devo... avanti chi è la prima...

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2735 ha detto:
			
		

> Vai pure ti sostituisco io... che lezione c'è in programma oggi?
> 
> Oh che sfortuna... c'è la prova pratica... se proprio devo... avanti chi è la prima...
> 
> Cattivik


Non ti stancare troppo, ricordati che martedi ci sono gli esami.......








:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## darkside (24 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2734 ha detto:
			
		

> Non sforzarti troppo Catty, non vorrei ti facesse male! :mrgreen:. Ma hai comunque toccato un altro dei mille particolari della fallatio: il contatto visivo.
> 
> Oggi mi devo dedicare ad altre attività (sto cazzeggiando un po' troppo e combino nulla), quindi mi prendo pausa dalle "lezioni". *Spero che nel frattempo le ragazze  si* *impegnino  a partecipare un po' più attivamente*, altrimenti mi sentirei un pochino demotivato a continuare. Non voglio farensolo un monologo sul pompino!


mio caro Mons hai aperto tu un blog sull'argomento quindi si suppone che sia tu a spiegare a noi donnine certe cose.....:mrgreen:
a te la parte teorica a noi metterla in pratica:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (24 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2736 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ti stancare troppo, ricordati che martedi ci sono gli esami.......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2737 ha detto:
			
		

> mio caro Mons hai aperto tu un blog sull'argomento quindi si suppone che sia tu a spiegare a noi donnine certe cose.....:mrgreen:
> a te la parte teorica a noi metterla in pratica:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mmmm, lei è.... la privatista, si, adesso ricordo.
Si rilegga le premesse. Come volevasi dimostrare, lei, tentando di bruciare le tappe, non sono trascura la teoria, ma anche il fine vero di questo corso che, ripeto qui giusto per lei, sicuro che le altre abbiano da subito inteso chiaramente, è inteso al confronto ed alla dissertazione dell'argomento con il contributo di tutti i presenti.
Ho capito da subito che lei mi avrebbe dato problemi! L'avverto ancora una volta: agli esami di martedi non ci saranno scuse che tengano!


----------



## darkside (24 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2739 ha detto:
			
		

> Mmmm, lei è.... la privatista, si, adesso ricordo.
> Si rilegga le premesse. Come volevasi dimostrare, lei, tentando di bruciare le tappe, non sono trascura la teoria, ma anche il fine vero di questo corso che, ripeto qui giusto per lei, sicuro che le altre abbiano da subito inteso chiaramente, è inteso al confronto ed alla dissertazione dell'argomento con il contributo di tutti i presenti.
> Ho capito da subito che lei mi avrebbe dato problemi! L'avverto ancora una volta: agli esami di martedi non ci saranno scuse che tengano!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2012)

ok ma possiamo scegliere a chi praticare la sacra arte?? no perchè sai se il soggetto non è idoneo....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2751 ha detto:
			
		

> ok ma possiamo scegliere a chi praticare la sacra arte?? no perchè sai se il soggetto non è idoneo....


Ma certo!
E per facilitare la scelta una volta uscite dal corso, noi esaminatori faremo uso della nostra esperienza in campo teatrale al fine di simulare le diverse categorie di utenza, in modo che l'esaminanda possa mostrare quanto appreso in tutte le condizioni possibili.


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2752 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma certo!
> E per facilitare la scelta una volta uscite dal corso, noi esaminatori faremo uso della nostra esperienza in campo teatrale al fine di simulare le diverse categorie di utenza, in modo che l'esaminanda possa mostrare quanto appreso in tutte le condizioni possibili.



paraculo!  :mrgreen:


----------



## darkside (24 Maggio 2012)

si ma sto corso va a rilento.... fino ad ora niente di interessante, allora dico vogliamo andare avanti???:incazzato::incazzato:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2754 ha detto:
			
		

> si ma sto corso va a rilento.... fino ad ora niente di interessante, allora dico vogliamo andare avanti???:incazzato::incazzato:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Oggi non sto bene, cacchio, e poi mi aspettavo che anche voi ci metteste la vostra, invece sempre tutte li, passive ad aspettare.


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2754 ha detto:
			
		

> si ma sto corso va a rilento.... fino ad ora niente di interessante, allora dico vogliamo andare avanti???:incazzato::incazzato:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


dark mi sa che ci conviene continuare per i fatti nostri.... :incazzato::incazzato: vatti a fidare...tutti chiacchiere e distintivo:incazzato:


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2755 ha detto:
			
		

> Oggi non sto bene, cacchio, e poi mi aspettavo che anche voi ci metteste la vostra, invece sempre tutte li, passive ad aspettare.


oggi sono io quella depressa! basto e avanzo!
noi passive?? tzè ma tu guarda!


----------



## darkside (24 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2756 ha detto:
			
		

> dark mi sa che ci conviene continuare per i fatti nostri.... :incazzato::incazzato: vatti a fidare...tutti chiacchiere e distintivo:incazzato:


ma del resto cosa ci poteva aspettare da un vecchietto:rotfl:... adesso sta pure male:rotfl:...te pareva...
 simy andiamo un pò a broccolare per cercare qualcuno per prepararci agli esami?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2758 ha detto:
			
		

> ma del resto cosa ci poteva aspettare da un vecchietto:rotfl:... adesso sta pure male:rotfl:...te pareva...
> simy andiamo un pò a broccolare per cercare qualcuno per prepararci agli esami?:mrgreen:



ma si va...cosi magari mi tiro un po su di morale!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2759 ha detto:
			
		

> ma si va...cosi magari mi tiro un po su di morale!


Andate tutte a cagare. Io mi infilo sotto il plaid scaldato dalle mie tra gattacce. Stasera semolino e camomilla oppure caffè d'orzo corretto gerovital, cambio sacca del catetere e poi a nanna. Non prima delle 19.30, però!


----------



## darkside (24 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2760 ha detto:
			
		

> Andate tutte a cagare. Io mi infilo sotto il plaid scaldato dalle mie tra gattacce. Stasera semolino e camomilla oppure caffè d'orzo corretto gerovital, cambio sacca del catetere e poi a nanna. Non prima delle 19.30, però!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2759 ha detto:
			
		

> ma si va...cosi magari mi tiro un po su di morale!


Senza dirmi niente? Ma guarda tu...


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2762 ha detto:
			
		

> Senza dirmi niente? Ma guarda tu...


non siamo mica andate ancora...mo' chiamiamo pure Tebe e andiamo tutte insieme! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2012)

allora, lancio una provocazione perchè fate tutti i grossi... poi vi vergognate. Robe da matti. Poi quella che ha problemi a broccolare sono io. Vabbè. Per tornare al tema, visto che siamo al primo capitolo e nessuno li ha nominati, di quei poveri testicoli cosa ne facciamo?


----------



## Cattivik (24 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2764 ha detto:
			
		

> allora, lancio una provocazione perchè fate tutti i grossi... poi vi vergognate. Robe da matti. Poi quella che ha problemi a broccolare sono io. Vabbè. Per tornare al tema, visto che siamo al primo capitolo e nessuno li ha nominati, di quei poveri testicoli cosa ne facciamo?


I testicoli sinceramente non mi trasmettono molto... ma appensa sotto... se sai premere nel modo giusto...

:idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea:

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2764 ha detto:
			
		

> allora, lancio una provocazione perchè fate tutti i grossi... poi vi vergognate. Robe da matti. Poi quella che ha problemi a broccolare sono io. Vabbè. Per tornare al tema, visto che siamo al primo capitolo e nessuno li ha nominati, di quei poveri *testicoli cosa ne facciamo*?


Siiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Li mordiamo!!!! dai dai dai!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2765 ha detto:
			
		

> I testicoli sinceramente non mi trasmettono molto... ma appensa sotto... se sai premere nel modo giusto...
> 
> :idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea:
> 
> Cattivik


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2766 ha detto:
			
		

> Siiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Li mordiamo!!!! dai dai dai!!!!


NO TEBINA... buona, che poi scappano...


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2766 ha detto:
			
		

> Siiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Li mordiamo!!!! dai dai dai!!!!



no Tebe!! non ci siamo! niente denti!!!
devi essere delicata... molto delicata! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (24 Maggio 2012)

Se gli piace mordere!!!!

Lasciamola mordere no!!!

Mons...... dove sei?

Tebe vorrebbe fare pratica 

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (24 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2767 ha detto:
			
		

>


Cosa pensi di cavartela con un occhiolino....

Su su vediamo se e quanto conosci l'argomento...

Ti ricordo che io non amo leggere.... 

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

Siete dispersivi ed inconcludenti! Manco per una lezione e voi a fare aeroplanini e ad usare le bic come cerbottane!
Daccordo che sarebbe stato argomento di qualche lezione più avanti, ma almeno delle palle avreste potuto parlare un po' in modo costruttivo! L'unica che ha fatto una proposta, per quanto estrema è stata Tebe, le altre solo cazzeggio! :incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2774 ha detto:
			
		

> Siete dispersivi ed inconcludenti! Manco per una lezione e voi a fare aeroplanini e ad usare le bic come cerbottane!
> Daccordo che sarebbe stato argomento di qualche lezione più avanti, ma almeno delle palle avreste potuto parlare un po' in modo costruttivo! L'unica che ha fatto una proposta, per quanto estrema è stata Tebe, le altre solo *cazzeggio*! :incazzato:


Uhm, intanto sono stata io a proporre di parlarne, con Catty avevamo cominciato a parlare di tecnica anche. Io stavo preparando un disegnino perchè Catty non ama leggere, è arrivata Tebe e mi ha morso i pennarelli...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2782 ha detto:
			
		

> Uhm, intanto sono stata io a proporre di parlarne, con Catty avevamo cominciato a parlare di tecnica anche. Io stavo preparando un disegnino perchè Catty non ama leggere, è arrivata Tebe e mi ha morso i pennarelli...


Si, insomma ho capito: non posso fare affidamento sulla vostra collaborazione. Da domani, salvo inconvenienti, riprenderanno le lezioni regolari secondo lo schema "classico". Che palle, ed io che avrei voluto fare qualcosa di più moderno.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2012)

Mon,
hai detto che "compito principale della donna in questo primo momento è l'ascolto..."
e mi sono presa un giorno di ferie per ascoltare :mrgreen:così tanto per capire meglio la forma e il contenuto....

constatato che ascolto bene e contengo meglio 

attendo Vs indicazioni in merito a quanto in oggetto

cordialmente


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt2801 ha detto:
			
		

> Mon,
> hai detto che "compito principale della donna in questo primo momento è l'ascolto..."
> e mi sono presa un giorno di ferie per ascoltare :mrgreen:così tanto per capire meglio la forma e il contenuto....
> 
> ...


Non me lo consumare troppo quel povero ragazzo! Mi sa che lo stai conciando come Keanu Reeves nel film "Dracula" di Bram Stoker!


----------

